

Marriott Hotels Charged with Blocking Wi-Fi - ArtDev
http://www.dumb-out.net/marriott-hotels-charged-blocking-wi-fi/8176

======
ArtDev
I didn't know this technology existed.

~~~
anigbrowl
There was a long thread about this yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8406022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8406022)

Also, dumb-out is a terrible site. Per the guidelines, it's usually worth a
couple of extra minutes to chase down the original article rather than use a
news aggregator.

